# Locusts faces turning black...



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Quite a few of my locusts faces, more around the mouth parts, are turning black. The rest of the locusts body is staying the same colour. 
Anyone know what this is? 

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------

